

Docker without containers: Introducing `pulldocker` and CVFS - ljlolel
http://blog.terminal.com/docker-without-containers-pulldocker/

======
SEJeff
When will there be a pull request for this to docker core?

~~~
ljlolel
[https://github.com/docker/docker/pull/9585](https://github.com/docker/docker/pull/9585)

